# Anybody used Amplifier services?



## relsierk (Oct 11, 2014)

Has anybody used Amplifier's (amplifier-dot-com) merchandise/DTG services before?

They look fab-tastic on the website, but fall short of putting out the prices of their services or cost breakdown of their DTG printing like other fulfillment services do.

Would like to ask if anyone has used their services before, how is the product quality and what are their prices like. It's difficult to get a review on the search engine because of their generic name.

Appreciate and thanks in advance.


----------



## MyTeeFineShirts (Mar 17, 2013)

I tried to get more information by emailed their contact but I received no response. That was several weeks ago. I've checked spam folders as well so not sure what is up with them.


----------



## relsierk (Oct 11, 2014)

I generally think they look great and are doing a fine job explaining what they do on the web, but their "mail us for more info" kind gives the perception they are high on the price, and they would cater to the slightly bigger players who are ready to enter the game only. The "mail us" would turn off a lot of small timers looking for information. If their prices were competitive, I would love to check them out.


----------



## relsierk (Oct 11, 2014)

MyTeeFineShirts said:


> I tried to get more information by emailed their contact but I received no response. That was several weeks ago. I've checked spam folders as well so not sure what is up with them.


Here you go, and it's not low priced:

https://www.merchify.com/merchify-products


----------



## 497425 (Mar 4, 2015)

relsierk said:


> Here you go, and it's not low priced:
> 
> https://www.merchify.com/merchify-products


Hi there:

My name is Justin Sewell. I work at Amplifier and wanted to provide some clarifications with respect to our Screen Printing and Merchify services and pricing.

It is a fair criticism of our Amplifier website that pricing for services is not very clear at the moment (a fact which will be rectified in the next couple of months.) 

Firstly, Amplifier is a full-service screen printer and fulfillment operation. We have seven screen-presses under roof, including several 10 color automatics, and we handle water-based, plastisol, discharge, foil, and really the whole gamut of printing options for clients. We're not the biggest screen-printer in the universe, but we have pretty significant throughput capacity.

I think pricing for Amplifier screen-printing is fairly competitive with industry rates. A 1-color, low volume job on an Alstyle 1301 might cost $3.60 per. A high-volume 10-color job on an American Apparel 2001 would run around $5.70 per. Though we do handle pretty big jobs frequently (10,000+ runs), the bulk of our screen-print work is on smaller jobs (100-2000). *We love all sizes of production runs-- like most screen printers, we're happiest when the machines are all spinning!*

To the matter of Merchify specifically...

Merchify is an application created by Amplifier to run within Shopify's e-commerce ecosystem. It allows Shopify store owners to add on-demand products (such as DTG shirts printed on Kornit machines) to their existing store without having to purchase any physical product. For most users, Merchify is an easy way for them to offer a wide-range of branded goods without having to commit capital to an upfront screen-print run, which would most certainly save them money per unit!

We do encourage Merchify users who experience significant demand to quickly upgrade from being a no-inventory, on-demand user to a screen-print and fulfillment customer. If they are selling hundreds of t-shirts a month on their online store, they'd certainly be better off netting $15+ per tee instead of $5! 

Yet Merchify users frequently prefer to avoid the out-of-pocket expense of screen-printing, either because they don't have huge demand for branded apparel (yet they want to offer it anyway), or because they consider merchandise necessary to offer, yet not an important income stream in the grand scheme of their larger business operation. 

Lastly, if you've attempted to contact us and have not received a reply, please feel free to email me directly. My email is [email protected], and though I am not in sales, I will make sure you receive the pricing / services information you need promptly!

Best regards,
Justin


----------



## Desert Diva (Jun 27, 2016)

Hi Justin
Thanks for the clarification. I was wondering the difference in Merchify and w/ Amplifier.
Also, for the information that you use the Kornit. 
That being said, can you tell me if when printing on a dark shirt with the Kornit, you still get the same shadow outline that the brother gets, until washed? If find this a deterrent to printing on color since it is embarrassing to ship a shirt with instructions to "wash before wearing".
Please clarify.
Thanks!


----------



## 497425 (Mar 4, 2015)

Desert Diva said:


> Hi Justin
> Thanks for the clarification. I was wondering the difference in Merchify and w/ Amplifier.
> Also, for the information that you use the Kornit.
> That being said, can you tell me if when printing on a dark shirt with the Kornit, you still get the same shadow outline that the brother gets, until washed? If find this a deterrent to printing on color since it is embarrassing to ship a shirt with instructions to "wash before wearing".
> ...


Happy to help!

We previously used the Brother and think it's actually a good printer. But for scale we opted for Kornit. We “cook out” the pretreatment (that shadow outline you're referring to) as we cure the shirt with a tunnel dryer (not a manual heat press). Nevertheless, we also do include instructions to recommend washing before wearing. Any pretreat that might have remained after the tunnel dryer is removed in the first wash, which makes for a better first wear experience.

Justin


----------

